
Trade advisor Navarro says no plans for investment restrictions on China - jsoc815
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/25/navarro-no-plans-to-impose-investment-restrictions-on-china-and-other.html
======
jsoc815
Can anyone speak to the significance of Chinese ($) investment in US tech?
Would restrictions really be that big a deal, or is should they be more so
understood as political posturing and playing to a base?

Thanks.

